# Cycle buddie hertford



## wolf37 (27 Aug 2015)

Hi all i am looking for cycle buddie in hertford area to go out at weekends on a social ride


----------



## mjr (27 Aug 2015)

http://traintimes.org.uk/Hertford/kln/first/sat suggests you could get to our Saturday rides but there's probably someone closer


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (1 Sep 2015)

Might be a little far but I cycle with Finsbury Park CTC who meet at Potters Bar at 9:30 on Sundays. http://www.freeleyit.co.uk/
Very friendly and we cycle near the Hertford area most Sundays.


----------

